# Anyone make their own fishing cart?



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

Dang, I priced those puppies out and I'm thinking my husband can build a house, why can't he build a fishing car. How about it. Anyone make their own? PVC pipe may work right?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

A friend of mine has one he made from PVC and it works fine. I on the other hand got a Radio Flyer wagon at a yard sale for $15. Went to Boaters World and got two three tube rod holders and put it together. I like it better in that all the weight is on the wagon. It's great for the piers but you need to change the wheels if you go on the beach. Thats no big deal as I'm in the 4x4 on the beach anyway. The Fishin Mates are nice but way over priced IMHO. Bottom line is the wagon will carry more and only cost $35 finished. Look around you can find what you need...Goodluck & Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Look at some of these carts domestic especially last one on page. Real cheap.beach carts


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

As for building one just make what you need just remember like hat80 said big tires for the beach and regular tires for the pier. Good luck!


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

Hat80, how did you attach the tubes to the wagon? Geez, what a great idea, just use a kids wagon. I'm going to go looking in that direction I think. Sand is not really an issue at this time, mostly pier stuff. Many thanks.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

The wagon I got was one of the older wooden Radio Flyers, not the plastic ones they sell in most toy stores. On either end I just screwed on a 3 tube rod holder to the rail.










You can take the side rails off or keep them on, just depends on what you take to the pier that day. The way I'm setup I can carry 6 rods, 50qt cooler or bigger, large tackle box, 2 chairs, duffle bag with all the goodies, cutting board, 5gal bucket, lantern, what ever I need. The great thing is you can really load this thing up as all the weight is on the wagon, not you. The other thing I found that worked well was take the cover from your BBQ and it fits the whole wagon like a glove. Keeps everything out of the wind and rain. Hope this helps....Tightlines


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

If your looking for tires try www.northerntool.com Look under tires and wheels, then low speed.


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 15, 2002)

DG,

I built one from scratch using PVC.  I used flake board as the floor and wheel barrow tires as the main tires. The only problem is that it's weight is about 40lbs.  If you want to see a picture I can send one to you. All in all the cost was about $40, lots of PVC fittings and the wheels.


----------

